# Nimi bridge...



## Dirty Mudskipper (Mar 2, 2011)

So, for two weeks, at least, it's been the spot. Now it's time to share. Get your buckets. So long as there's no ice, the bridge is on fire. Just try to share the space. Last night somebody thought it'd be cool to throw so that no one else could fish there. Well, that's just not proper etiquette for the bridge. Correct me if I'm wrong, but 8+ people can fish each side easily. Either way, there it is. Probably already know, but you'll want to fish the bay side. Good luck! 


It's always a great day to fish!


----------



## Thesilverback (Mar 5, 2011)

Well I see you covered it all! Just want to add that the division of wildlife will be making frequent stops out there checking for fishing L's checking for boos!!! It's a shame that so called "sportsman" will attempt to keep there fellow fisherman from fishing. And a reminder the state owns that bridge and if you don't want anyone fishing next to you than don't go there!!!!

The Silverback


----------



## promag (Aug 21, 2011)

What do you guys catch at the bridge. I'm always seeing people fishing it when I drive by. I thought probably crappie.

promag


----------



## slabslammer (Feb 19, 2012)

Anyone been past there today, probably loaded with people.....

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Dirty Mudskipper (Mar 2, 2011)

Crappie, mostly. Occasional cats, seldom bass, rarely a walleye. 

It's always a great day to fish!


----------



## slabslammer (Feb 19, 2012)

U catch those today skipper?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Dirty Mudskipper (Mar 2, 2011)

That was two Monday's ago (18 keepers 2hr). This past Monday's I can't get to load or send/email. ?(19 keepers 2 1/2 hrs). Decent bit of keepers, lots of throwbacks. A few 13"+. 
We didn't stay last night, couldn't bite lip any longer. They were being pulled in though.


It's always a great day to fish!


----------



## Thesilverback (Mar 5, 2011)

Here are the ones from this Monday
















The Silverback


----------



## Thesilverback (Mar 5, 2011)

Here are a couple more pics from previous trips just to show the caliber of fish that can be caught from the bridge! Oh and remember buy your minnows at Eddie's right by the bridge! First pic is of the infamous nimizilla!























The Silverback


----------



## tack137 (Jun 26, 2005)

Yeah I found that crazy last night that 3 guys covered the one side last night so no one could fish the one side


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

This is the ultimate spot burn! lol Anyways nice fish......


----------



## Irishjim (Apr 22, 2005)

This is all from memory so the facts may be off a little but the gist of the story should be close.

About 25-30 years ago north of Alliance on the bridge on SR225 over Berlin an argument started over "blocking". The unhappy fisherman that was being blocked out went to his car retrieved a gun and summarily shot and I believe killed the other fisherman.


----------



## Dirty Mudskipper (Mar 2, 2011)

Seems like a burn. But it hasn't really ever been a secret spot. It will just fill up sooner than usual this year. Rather fish with 15 decent people there than see one person trying to "lock it down". I have no problem making room for others to fish.


It's always a great day to fish!


----------



## PHATE (Mar 29, 2005)

im there about 2 times a week in the summer. great after a good rain.


----------



## Thesilverback (Mar 5, 2011)

I can see that happening!!! I could have easily tossed someone over!!! But I'm a better man than that.

The Silverback


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

nice fish everyone! but is it me or do I not see a road going over the lake?


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

The bridge is at the southeast corner of the lake on Christman rd. More like an underpass... on the map it's right by Comet rd and Christman. One side is a creek arm with a ton of vegitation, and the other side opens to main lake.


----------



## rustyhooks (Aug 17, 2008)

buckzye11 said:


> The bridge is at the southeast corner of the lake on Christman rd. More like an underpass... on the map it's right by Comet rd and Christman. One side is a creek arm with a ton of vegitation, and the other side opens to main lake.


any one heading to the bridge this weekend? i might like to join in if there's room for 1 more.


----------



## Thesilverback (Mar 5, 2011)

I drove by last night just to see what was going on after this thread was created.
There was 7 guys down there and as I drove by real slow I seen guys pulling fish over the guard rail. Sat, looks like its going to be the night for me...

The Silverback


----------



## tack137 (Jun 26, 2005)

I was there last night caught easily over 100. Kept 20 nice ones. Lots of small fish but just nice to be out catching fish


----------



## slabslammer (Feb 19, 2012)

Why are the fish not there in the daytime? I went the other afternoon and didn't even sniff a bite lol

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Dirty Mudskipper (Mar 2, 2011)

Tack137, glad to see you killed 'em!!! 
Rewarded for your patience no doubt.

It's always a great day to fish!


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

Anyone know an address or phone number for Eddie's for minnows? Hoping to get out there soon, maybe meet up with some of my fellow OGFers. Good luck all and thanks for the info!!


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Eddies Bait is right across the street from the bridge.You could throw a rock and hit it...lol


----------



## exide9922 (Aug 9, 2010)

i highly suggest not throwing the rock though. he's kinda crazy


----------



## FisherPro (Sep 15, 2011)

Hey silverback, how big (inches, lbs) was that nimizilla? Anyone know if it is still out there? Just curious 

FisherPro


----------



## Thesilverback (Mar 5, 2011)

We didnt take any measurement's I know a couple guys who fish tourneys and showed them the pic and asked what they thought. Gestimated between 8 and 10 lbs. Many will beg to differ, I've caught many 7 pound bass and that one was the biggest ive ever caught!! I should have had it mounted, but I threw it back!!! I caught it last spring fishing for crappie.

The Silverback


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

when I was a kid about 50yrs back there was some monster pike in that bay.


----------



## GULPisgreat (Mar 17, 2009)

rustyhooks said:


> any one heading to the bridge this weekend? i might like to join in if there's room for 1 more.


I might be there tomorrow with a buddy if I dont go down to Bolivar. Ill probably be around Nimi somewhere. Look for a maroon thunderbird.


----------



## dmills4124 (Apr 9, 2008)

Hey there Thesilverback As a bass fisherman at Nimi I throw you a bunch of Koodoes for the catch and release you did on that monster female bass you caught last spring. At least some other lucky angler can have the pleasure of hooking up with her someplace else in time also. Way to go!
thanks
donm


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

I second that Bounty, use to wade that bay and catch some big pike. Could wade clean across, got stuck in the muck once. My dad use to get some nice pike early in the spring in that bay.


----------



## Thesilverback (Mar 5, 2011)

I've caught a few small pike in the bay across from c5, I had a couple follow twisters right to the edge of the water, and seen a huge one swirl and break my friends line, he was using a big jointed rapala.

The Silverback


----------



## Alwayslearning (Mar 22, 2010)

Here are numbers from an older card from Eddie's:
Eddie 330-896-1770
Joe 330-958-2735
Sue 330-958-2734
Not sure if all three are still good but that's what is on the card. 
Hope it helps.


----------



## Alwayslearning (Mar 22, 2010)

Oh and the address for reference is 600 comet rd Clinton oh 44216


----------



## live4fishn (Feb 27, 2012)

Went down to the bridge today. Fished from 3:00-5:00pm. Only had 2 hits. Nobody else did any good either. Must be a night bite.


----------



## musclebeach22 (Feb 15, 2012)

Packed tonight early on but it was pretty slow so it cleared out.


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

Hit the bridge last night 2/25, caught about 15 or more but only 5 were keepers. All were pretty small, biggest was about 9 1/2-10" I seemed to be hittin' em better than the most out last night though. Supposedly was a slow night. Can't wait to get back out though, it was good to get out and watch the bobber go down


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

sorry it was the night of 2/26 I was out


----------



## walleyedave (Oct 5, 2010)

Are you catching crappie's?


----------



## Thesilverback (Mar 5, 2011)

walleyedave said:


> Are you catching crappie's?


Yes we're all catching crappie 

The Silverback


----------



## musclebeach22 (Feb 15, 2012)

ha yes crappie....except for the guy next to me on sunday night who caught a baitcaster!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Thesilverback (Mar 5, 2011)

musclebeach22 said:


> ha yes crappie....except for the guy next to me on sunday night who caught a baitcaster!!!!!!!!!!


Awsome!!!!!

The Silverback


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

musclebeach22 said:


> ha yes crappie....except for the guy next to me on sunday night who caught a baitcaster!!!!!!!!!!


Hahahaha that was hilarious! Good stuff for sure


----------

